# CHANGING FROM TAP WATER! LEAKY ANUS CURED



## tsc2345 (Jul 23, 2017)

****** MAY HAVE FOUND POTENTIAL CURE ******

Hi guys, I just created my account to post this... I have been suffering from a horrible leaky anus / wet anus feeling after eating and drinking for over 3 years now and it has been driving me crazy. I've seen a lot of posts on this forum about it and it seems to be quite a common problem for those with IBS etc. Unfortunately it seems a lot of people are unable to get rid of it and have to make do with this embarrassing problem... However, I've just found an unexpected cure (potentially) which I hope will help some people....

I am not sure if this will work for everyone (or maybe just me!) but I seem to have stumbled upon the cause!

It SEEMED to be particularly bad straight after eating food and drinking coffee - and I was constantly trying to avoid eating certain foods etc I felt triggered it.

In the last 2 weeks I have not changed anything in my diet, and my problem seems to have disappeared. What's changed?

****** I MOVED COUNTRY AND AM NOW DRINKING DIFFERENT TAP WATER ********

I have lived in Australia for the last 3.5 years, and it was during this time I first developed the problem... The water tastes quite a lot different from back home in the UK (more chlorine or different chemicals?). I have recently moved back home to the UK (with a pretty much idential diet) and the problem seems to have stopped. I am even drinking lots of coffee and eating rubbish to try and 'trigger' it and nothing!! I have since concluded that it's not the food or coffee that was causing it... but the water I was drinking when eating (almost always tap water) and the water in the coffee!

I haven't seen anyone post anything like this so I'm hoping that I've discovered a potential cause which will help people be rid of the problem.

What country are you from? Maybe try swapping to bottled water - including for coffee etc?! Couple this with Fibre tablets (I had some success with these before I came back - although I am not having to use them now) and I HOPE I can help someone.

What country is everyone from? Do you drink the tap water? Remember a lot of beverages use tap water for ice etc... coffee places use tap water.... I really hope this helps someone ! Please let me know if it does - would love to know I helped as I understand how awful this problem is!

Tom







*


Quote
MultiQuote
Edit


----------

